# Rhinestones and HTV



## yellowrose49 (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm very new to this and need alot of help so hope you'll bear with me! I have a lady that is wanting a name put on the back of a t-shirt. I will use HTV and a heat press for this. The problem is that the front of the t-shirt alread has a rhinestones design on it. Can I heat press flat on the back without damaging the rhinestones on the front or how can I do this? Thanks Judy


----------



## keetch (Mar 12, 2010)

you can put a teflon pillow in between or if you dont have one of those, use a mouse pad in between


----------



## yellowrose49 (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks, I don't have a pillow but will try the mouse pad. Should I put the mouse pad under the rhinestone area on the platen or put it between the shirt front and back in the rhinestone area? Judy


----------



## keetch (Mar 12, 2010)

put it in between the front and the back


----------



## yellowrose49 (Jan 15, 2011)

Thank you.


----------

